# How to embed Youtube videos.



## DazedNBlazed (Dec 19, 2009)

I've seen this get asked enough times so I decided I'd make a thread on how to do it.

First, take a look at the link to the video. _ex. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQ6GxCHb2O0

_Now we only need the last part of the link with the letters and numbers. (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=*lQ6GxCHb2O0*)

Now, once you've got that copied and pasted, post it in between the code "[ youtube] [ /youtube]" without the spaces so the exact code would be [ youtube]lQ6GxCHb2O0[ /youtube].

And without any spaces you get...

[youtube]lQ6GxCHb2O0[/youtube]


----------



## nanskies (Dec 19, 2009)

well thanks


----------



## ink the world (Dec 19, 2009)

thanks man


----------



## JimmyPot (Dec 19, 2009)

Bookmarked


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 22, 2009)

cool..........


----------



## Mindmelted (Dec 23, 2009)

I fucking give up.


----------



## dirtnap411 (Dec 29, 2009)

Thank you, + rep


----------



## KaleoXxX (Feb 11, 2010)

this work to embed other files, such as zshare? tried it with the same technique...


----------



## DazedNBlazed (Feb 15, 2010)

KaleoXxX said:


> this work to embed other files, such as zshare? tried it with the same technique...


I don't think so.


----------



## OracleGreen (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks Bro! I couldnt figure it out to save my buds.

[youtube]QKIfMOvKC8s[/youtube]


----------



## grow space (Mar 23, 2010)

I am a total fucking retard fuck!!!!really, like i dont understand where do you get that code- [ youtube] [ /youtube]- do i always have do write it myself when i want to do it..?Like wtf and mega lol at me


----------

